# List of electric motors



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

It would be awesome if we could put together a list of electric motors that are used in EV's.

EDIT:
Here is this list so far (thank you Gor for compiling it)



CrazyAl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is a list I've put together in response to Spence's great idea. Others can add to it as they come across them:
> 
> ...



Don't forget HPEVS 
...or for those with deep pockets, http://www.uqm.com/
I believe they are now selling an AC system:
http://www.evdrive.com/

here's an interview done at SEMA:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VXNNGN-F0M 

currentevtech.com: netgain, big BLDCs27-120kw; ac09-50curtis; pancakes
http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Systems-c26/

AC55 Motor with DMOC445Controller
http://www.azuredynamics.com/products/force-drive/documents/AC55_DMOC445ProductSheet.pdf

M0-AC04/4-AS /M3-AC-L Series (40-50-60-90) - 4kW to 90 kW 3ph 4 Pole AC induction
http://www.electro-vehicles.eu/defau...Motors,00.html

http://yuneeccouk.site.securepod.com...Tech_spec.html bldc10-60kw 

http://www.evo-electric.com/ AFM-240 Axial Flux Motor 335kw80kg

http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-produ...ax-motors.html Emrax 60kw12kg

enertrac bike hubmotor 10KWcont 30kw peak, kg?
http://www.enertrac.net/product.php#b 
http://www.ev-propulsion.com/motorcycle-hub-motors.html 

http://kellycontroller.com/motors-c-21.html: Brushless Hub Motors, Brushless Disc Motors, Brushed Motors

http://www.calmotors.com/products.ph...page=sportscar 211kw65kg

http://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH410_r3_Sept_2010.pdf 275kw91kg


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

Spence said:


> It would be awesome if we could put together a list of electric motors that are used in EV's.


Hi,

Here is a list I've put together in response to Spence's great idea. Others can add to it as they come across them:



Netgain (WarP)
Advanced DC
Kostov
D&D
Mars
Perm
Siemens
Agni
Enertrac
AC Propulson
Baldor
Lynch
Heinzmann
 It should be noted that I have used starter electric motors for my Electric Go Kart Conversion. The brand I used was United Technologies Automotive.

I'm also looking into using big Radio Controlled Aircraft Electric Motors for an Electric Bicycle Conversion. 

Regards
Crazy Al


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't forget HPEVS


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

...or for those with deep pockets, http://www.uqm.com/
That's a photo of a CODA car on their home page.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm not sure even deep pockets will get you a UQM. Didn't Jack try and fail?


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

I believe they are now selling an AC system:
http://www.evdrive.com/

here's an interview done at SEMA:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VXNNGN-F0M


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

The top 12 electric motors used in passenger car EVs, according to the EVAlbum:

740 Advanced DC
303 Warfield/Netgain
200 General Electric
100 D&D Motor
80 Azure/Solectria
78 Prestolite
66 Siemens
40 Kostov
37 Leroy Somer
34 Thrige-Titan
24 Schabmuller
23 HPGC/Curtis


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

so, so far: 



CrazyAl said:


> Netgain (WarP)
> Advanced DC
> Kostov
> D&D
> ...


Don't forget HPEVS 
...or for those with deep pockets, http://www.uqm.com/
I believe they are now selling an AC system:
http://www.evdrive.com/

here's an interview done at SEMA:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VXNNGN-F0M 

currentevtech.com: netgain, big BLDCs27-120kw; ac09-50curtis; pancakes
http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Systems-c26/

AC55 Motor with DMOC445Controller
http[URL="http://www.azuredynamics.com/products/force-drive/documents/AC55_DMOC445ProductSheet.pdf"]://www.azuredynamics.com/products/force-drive/documents/AC55_DMOC445ProductSheet.pdf[/URL]

M0-AC04/4-AS /M3-AC-L Series (40-50-60-90) - 4kW to 90 kW 3ph 4 Pole AC induction
http://www.electro-vehicles.eu/default.asp?content=1,67,56,0,0,Motors,00.html

http://yuneeccouk.site.securepod.com/PowerMotor_Tech_spec.html bldc10-60kw 

http://www.evo-electric.com/ AFM-240 Axial Flux Motor 335kw80kg

http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-products/emrax-motors.html Emrax 60kw12kg

enertrac bike hubmotor 10KWcont 30kw peak, kg?
http://www.enertrac.net/product.php#b 
http://www.ev-propulsion.com/motorcycle-hub-motors.html 

http://kellycontroller.com/motors-c-21.html: Brushless Hub Motors, Brushless Disc Motors, Brushed Motors

http://www.calmotors.com/products.ph...page=sportscar 211kw65kg

http://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH410_r3_Sept_2010.pdf 275kw91kg


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

This is awesome! exactly what I was thinking, I will edit my first post to put in the list also.


----------



## sokon (Sep 15, 2011)

> enertrac bike hubmotor 10KWcont 30kw peak, kg?


it is 18 Kg (40lbs)



I think that I will make a public sheet (a google sheet) where all the motors are listed together with specs price link to sellers etc.


----------



## sokon (Sep 15, 2011)

find the sheet  here. Use this form to modify.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks this is perfect. Now we just add to the list


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

sokon said:


> find the sheet here. Use this form to modify.


thanks !
is there options to arrange list in alphabetical order (or by manufacturer, site(link), power, etc)?


----------



## sokon (Sep 15, 2011)

this is only possible if I open the file to modifications for everybody...I think his will mess up the sheet tough. 

alternatively you can download the sheet as openofice or excel sheet and the play around with it as you like. see the attached picture on how to download.


----------



## sokon (Sep 15, 2011)

please help me fill up the sheet....if everybody adds just 1 motor...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Why don't you just take all the data in this thread and add it?


----------



## sokon (Sep 15, 2011)

because I think we can share the work^^ Its half an hour of work to put everything together for 1 person but about only 1 to 2 minutes to add a motor..
I mean, why should I do all the work? because I did the initial effort of setting up the survey?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You would have been done by now since your previous post


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

Didn't notice these three in above list ... sorry if I missed them somewhere.
Although unless you have a monster budget they can probably be ruled out.

- - - - - - - 

Yasa

Axial Flux BLDC ~4kw/kg

Motor Name YASA-750 Peak torque @ 360A 750Nm Continuous torque 400Nm Peak power @ 380V 100kW Continuous power >50kW Peak efficiency 95% Total volume 7 litres Total weight 25kg

Targeting next generation at ~10kw/kg

- - - - - - - -

And 
Zytek

Buy your own BLDC KERS system ( if you have formula 1 like budget )
Motor 55kw 8.5kg ~6.4 kw/kg
Or the other Non-KERS systems 55kw & 70kw

- - - - - - - 

And an honorable mention for it's ultra Efficiency ... even with its other failings, like low power, ultra high cost, etc.

CSIRO 
BLDC Axial Flux Motor
1.8kw Rated ~98% ( tested at up to 99% Peak ) Efficiency $10k+


----------



## sokon (Sep 15, 2011)

so far it looks like axial flux bldc are the winner in both, power density and efficiency. Why do they suck so much in availability? Or can anybody give me a pointer to a place where one can actually buy such a motor as a normal person (in particular should the price be visible).



> You would have been done by now since your previous post


sure, but then I would not have done what I had done in that time^^. On the other hand, the time that you used to write that comment would have been enough to put one motor to the list


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

sokon said:


> so far it looks like axial flux bldc are the winner in both, power density and efficiency. Why do they suck so much in availability?


AFAIK ... supply and demand.

Other motor's are fairly high in energy efficiency ... it is a steep price to squeeze out that last 5% to 10% more motor efficiency ... in most applications people choose to spend the cost difference on other factors with bigger bang for their buck ... ie , better batteries, advanced materials to lighten the vehicle, etc... etc... only in applications where energy efficiency is at an extreme importance is the additional cost usually not a deal breaker ... things like solar race cars... so there is a much smaller market demanding that highest level of motor efficiency , which only further increases the cost due to lower supply.

As for power density ... it again falls back to supply and demand ... I mean for the same power motor ... what is the weight savings worth in cost? ... usually the motor weight reductions are much lower on the list of things people would spend money on ... many would sooner upgrade lots of other weight savings things , before the price increase to save a few pounds on a higher power density motor ... which again means a small market ... small supply ... and no large economies of scale.



sokon said:


> Or can anybody give me a pointer to a place where one can actually buy such a motor as a normal person (in particular should the price be visible).


The CIRSO motor publishes it ... anybody can buy it ... but the cost is just plain crazy ... 99% peak efficiency is great ... but it comes at a very high premium.

Last I saw the 1.8 kw motor was listed at $11,900 for the 1st and $10,710 for each additional motor kit ... assembly of the kit sold separately... + applicable taxes , shipping , etc.

You see the same kind of thing in most technology at the upper end ... be it the ~40% efficient Solar Cells ... Aerogel .... PV Glass tint ... etc ... etc...

If you have some kind of crazy million dollar budget ... you can down load the information packed HERE ... fill out the pricing order form included in the zip file.
I don't have that kind of budget for a 1.8kw motor ... 99% efficiency or not.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

IamIan said:


> Didn't notice these three in above list ... sorry if I missed them somewhere.
> Although unless you have a monster budget they can probably be ruled out.
> 
> - - - - - - -
> ...


Ian, thanks for links
where Zytec 8.5 kg from?
"Zytek Buy your own BLDC KERS system ( if you have formula 1 like budget ) Motor 55kw 8.5kg ~6.4 kw/kg"

http://www.zytekautomotive.co.uk/Products/ElectricEngines/55kW.aspx
*Combined Motor/Inverter Unit *Weight 60kg (dry)Power (max @ 278V)55kW

*Combined Motor/Inverter Unit *Weight105kg (dry)Power (max @278V)70kW

*Combined Motor/Gearbox/Inverter Unit *Weight133kg (dry)Power (max @ 278V)70kW

*Gearbox *Weight28kg

what their inverter weight? 10-12kg? 
if they didn't specify, would it it be:

55/60=0.92 kw/kg
70/105=0.66 kw/kg
70/(133-28=0.66


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

gor said:


> Ian, thanks for links
> where Zytec 8.5 kg from?
> "Zytek Buy your own BLDC KERS system ( if you have formula 1 like budget ) Motor 55kw 8.5kg ~6.4 kw/kg"


The Zytec KERS system motor is 8.5 kg for 55kw peak output ... the others do not reach those power density levels ... just remember KERS motors are for extremely high budgets ... like formula 1 teams ... not the average Joe ... who can get a heavier 55 kw motor much cheaper ... very few application have the budget or the need to spend so much to save a few kg.


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

*List of electric motor drivers (was: List of electric motors)*



Spence said:


> It would be awesome if we could put together a list of electric motors that are used in EV's.


Related to your request, here is a list of electric motor drivers.

It does include all the motor drivers that are mentioned in all the links in the "List of electric motors" thread.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

*Re: List of electric motor drivers (was: List of electric motors)*



Elithion said:


> Related to your request, here is a list of electric motor drivers.
> 
> It does include all the motor drivers that are mentioned in all the links in the "List of electric motors" thread.


Great idea.

So what is the best bang for your buck engine that could net around a sub 4.0sec 0-60mph acceleration time? (I am trying to prove electric vehicles aren't slow like most people believe)


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Has to be a series DC motor, to keep it really cheap it's a used forklift motor, probably 11 inch. Advance it and pair it with a Soliton1 with a good pack of lithiums, stick it in a light vehicle, and floor it.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> Has to be a series DC motor, to keep it really cheap it's a used forklift motor, probably 11 inch. Advance it and pair it with a Soliton1 with a good pack of lithiums, stick it in a light vehicle, and floor it.


Would you consider a 1991 mazda 626 to be light? Also, the tranny on the mazda is no good; considering an electric engine can be paired with nearly any tranny what would be a good one to get? or do I even need one?


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Spence said:


> Would you consider a 1991 mazda 626 to be light? Also, the tranny on the mazda is no good; considering an electric engine can be paired with nearly any tranny what would be a good one to get? or do I even need one?


why are you converting a 626? Seems like an odd choice, especially if you are going for a 0-60 in 4 seconds car. That's crazy fast for an electric, btw. You are talking SERIOUS $$ for batteries. Why not start with a sports car?


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

dladd said:


> why are you converting a 626? Seems like an odd choice, especially if you are going for a 0-60 in 4 seconds car. That's crazy fast for an electric, btw. You are talking SERIOUS $$ for batteries. Why not start with a sports car?


Money......


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You can't do a 4 second car without money. You need torque, which means amps, which means a stiff battery pack, which means money.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

I am mostly curious to know what it will take to get a car to do that acceleration.

Are li-on batteries better as single small cells wired together or using larger cells?


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Spence said:


> considering an electric engine can be paired with nearly any tranny what would be a good one to get?


Well, almost! 
Personally I have coupled a volkswagen transmission with a 11" dc motor to put in a Smart Fortwo.

But if you don't have money, start to think about more realistic 0-60.
The power you will need to do a 0-60 under 4 sec. come from battery and the powerful batteries have an high cost. (exept if an high discharge capacity battery is used for really short range).
Try to understand, any powerful motor you will find, if you don't have the powerful battery to supply it the power, it will don't produce high power.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

Yabert said:


> Well, almost!
> Personally I have coupled a volkswagen transmission with a 11" dc motor to put in a Smart Fortwo.
> 
> But if you don't have money, start to think about more realistic 0-60.
> ...


lets say range wasn't an issue, but it could be done with low cost batteries? 
also, what internally makes a brushless DC motor more powerful than others?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Spence said:


> Are li-on batteries better as single small cells wired together or using larger cells?


Both can be done. Tesla uses 6831 small 18650 laptop cells to get sub 4's in their $110K Roadster, White Zombie blows that away with Dow Kokam pouch cells, I'm not sure anyone has come close with large format cells. I think Jack Rickard got into the 6's with large format cells, but he was also going for range so had a pretty large pack. You want high C rate cells if you are primarily interested in acceleration. A123, or li poly, both expensive.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

Whats the science behind those batteries and the variable C?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Basically more, thinner layers allowing faster power output.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> Both can be done. Tesla uses 6831 small 18650 laptop cells to get sub 4's in their $110K Roadster, White Zombie blows that away with Dow Kokam pouch cells, I'm not sure anyone has come close with large format cells. I think Jack Rickard got into the 6's with large format cells, but he was also going for range so had a pretty large pack. You want high C rate cells if you are primarily interested in acceleration. A123, or li poly, both expensive.


Valerun is getting sub 6 seconds to 60mph with CALB 100ah cells in his BMW. 97 of them... But, that is probably not the best way to go if you're just after acceleration. That many cells is a lot of weight, and offers way more range than you may need. But the only way to get the huge power numbers from large cells is to go with a very high voltage to keep the C rate reasonable.

Arent there some really high discharge rated lead acids? White Zombie in the pre-lithium days?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Spence said:


> also, what internally makes a brushless DC motor more powerful than others?


http://www.engineersedge.com/motors/dc_series_wound_motor.htm


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah I forget about lead acid. Hawker/Odyssey's can put out high currents.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

I was thinking of using lead acid batteries actually.

I really would like to do what the white zombie car has done and prove that it was not a fluke that this guy got his car going that fast.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Spence said:


> also, what internally makes a brushless DC motor more powerful than others?


Oddly enough it's not inside the motor, rather what's outside, namely the means of commutation.

Qualifier: I'm sure there are those among us (DIY members) who would take issue with the premise of your question. And therefore the answer I offer. And I don't even want to go there  AC vs DC. I swing both ways


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

No fluke, but a lot of hard work, and a custom Siamese motor setup built by Jim Husted, plus a Zilla controller, not cheap.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

major said:


> Oddly enough it's not inside the motor, rather what's outside, namely the means of commutation.
> 
> Qualifier: I'm sure there are those among us (DIY members) who would take issue with the premise of your question.


Well if one thinks torque is relevant....


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

So when you say batteries have a high C that means they have higher amps?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

It means they can put out higher current in relation to their capacity. Example, a 100 amp hour cell at 1C can put out 100 amps, at 5C it can put out 500 amps. A higher C rate cell such as an A123 pouch cell is 20 amp hours but can put out 30C, 600 amps. Put two A123 20 amp hour cells in parallel and you get a single cell of 40 amp hours that can still do 30C, which is now 1200 amps.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> It means they can put out higher current in relation to their capacity. Example, a 100 amp hour cell at 1C can put out 100 amps, at 5C it can put out 500 amps. A higher C rate cell such as an A123 pouch cell is 20 amp hours but can put out 30C, 600 amps. Put two A123 20 amp hour cells in parallel and you get a single cell of 40 amp hours that can still do 30C, which is now 1200 amps.


you can wire batteries in parallel? I thought it was only series.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Parallel increases amp hour capacity, series increases voltage. Usually with large format cells, say 90ah's and up, you only do series connections to get the required voltage, smaller cells need parallel connections to get enough ah capacity then series to get the required voltage.


----------



## jhl (Nov 28, 2011)

Anyone used or heard about PM20A+PMC20A at http://www.china-electricmotor.com/motor/ElectricVehicleMotor_898_225.html?


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> Parallel increases amp hour capacity, series increases voltage. Usually with large format cells, say 90ah's and up, you only do series connections to get the required voltage, smaller cells need parallel connections to get enough ah capacity then series to get the required voltage.


That is very interesting how simple that is based on basic physics of circuits, yet I couldn't think of it lol. Very good fact.


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

jhl said:


> Anyone used or heard about PM20A+PMC20A at http://www.china-electricmotor.com/motor/ElectricVehicleMotor_898_225.html?


I wouldn't expect much from a china motor, america's and other countries who have been in the business's of manufacturing far exceed their products. (not every product is tested like it is in the U.S. also)


----------



## jhl (Nov 28, 2011)

Spence said:


> I wouldn't expect much from a china motor, america's and other countries who have been in the business's of manufacturing far exceed their products. (not every product is tested like it is in the U.S. also)


What I am interested in is a BLDC motor with 20 kW continuous power and 40 kW peak power using something about 120 to 144 V. Any suggestions?


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

jhl said:


> What I am interested in is a BLDC motor with 20 kW continuous power and 40 kW peak power using something about 120 to 144 V. Any suggestions?


That motor just seems overpriced and you get a no-name controller with it also, I would buy a motor that people have used time and again. 4 grand just seems to much for a motor with that power.

Also, dose anyone know what lead acid batteries have a high C?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

For durable high output lead acid Enersys Hawker/Odyssey's are pretty much the go to battery. http://www.odysseybattery.com/ Sears Platinum is the same battery re-branded and may be cheaper, though I don't think they offer as many size choices.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Interesting to compare these to LiFePO4 cells. The 2150 is $410.00, 100Ah 20 hr rate (about 70Ah at 100A), max burst current (5 sec) of 2150A, 77 lb, and rated at 400 80% DoD cycles. Four Sinopoly 200Ah cells in series to give 12V would be around $1000.00, 200Ah (maybe 190Ah at 100A), max burst current (10 sec) of 1000A, 49 lb, and rated at 2000 80% DoC cycles. So Sinopoly is maybe 2.5x cost, 2.7x capacity at 100A, 0.5x burst current, 0.64x weight, and 5x rated cycles. If punished with repeated high current bursts, both would likely have much shorter life, maybe half of the ratings.


If you want high capacity, and can do with less burst current, flooded lead acid are much better than AGM's such as the Odesseys, but require watering. The 6V golf cart batteries are the highest lead acid C, and much cheaper than the Odesseys.


----------



## jhl (Nov 28, 2011)

Spence said:


> That motor just seems overpriced and you get a no-name controller with it also, I would buy a motor that people have used time and again. 4 grand just seems to much for a motor with that power.
> 
> Also, dose anyone know what lead acid batteries have a high C?


Anyone used or heard about this motor/controller combo: http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Syst...lers/40KW-BLDC-Motor-and-Controller-p166.html ?


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

You might want to check this thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/checking-up-currentevtech-65894.html


----------



## jhl (Nov 28, 2011)

Salty9 said:


> You might want to check this thread: http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/checking-up-currentevtech-65894.html


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

tomofreno said:


> Interesting to compare these to LiFePO4 cells.



Especially in short range / peak power application!

12x Odyssey 2150 peak power at 1000A = roughly 100v x 1000A = 100Kw
4920$ and 924 lbs

240x headway 8Ah peak power at 1000A = roughly 115v x 1000A = 115Kw
4560$ and 175 lbs..

Lead is past story!


----------



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

tomofreno said:


> Interesting to compare these to LiFePO4 cells. The 2150 is $410.00, 100Ah 20 hr rate (about 70Ah at 100A), max burst current (5 sec) of 2150A, 77 lb, and rated at 400 80% DoD cycles. Four Sinopoly 200Ah cells in series to give 12V would be around $1000.00, 200Ah (maybe 190Ah at 100A), max burst current (10 sec) of 1000A, 49 lb, and rated at 2000 80% DoC cycles. So Sinopoly is maybe 2.5x cost, 2.7x capacity at 100A, 0.5x burst current, 0.64x weight, and 5x rated cycles. If punished with repeated high current bursts, both would likely have much shorter life, maybe half of the ratings.
> 
> 
> If you want high capacity, and can do with less burst current, flooded lead acid are much better than AGM's such as the Odesseys, but require watering. The 6V golf cart batteries are the highest lead acid C, and much cheaper than the Odesseys.


If I were to use 6v golf cart batteries for a pack voltage of 144 how much range would I expect to get?


----------



## tropes (Jul 24, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> It means they can put out higher current in relation to their capacity. Example, a 100 amp hour cell at 1C can put out 100 amps, at 5C it can put out 500 amps. A higher C rate cell such as an A123 pouch cell is 20 amp hours but can put out 30C, 600 amps. Put two A123 20 amp hour cells in parallel and you get a single cell of 40 amp hours that can still do 30C, which is now 1200 amps.


Great explanation! Is it correct that the higher C rate the more often the battery cycles since they put out more current in the same length of time?
I am presently switching from chain to belt on my dragster. I see you have done this on the Amp fibion. What size belt width 21 mm or 36 did you use?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

tropes said:


> ...Is it correct that the higher C rate the more often the battery cycles since they put out more current in the same length of time?


Hi tropes,

I was about to respond, but really, this is off topic for this thread. Can you take this question and start a thread in the battery sub-forum? I'd like to see JR's opinion also, but this isn't the place 

major


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You want to bring this thread back on topic now?  Seems we went off the rails a while ago. If a mod want's to peel off the battery stuff into another thread that might be a good idea.

As for the C rate question, I'm not sure exactly what you are asking but the more current you pull from a battery the faster it will discharge, so they actually put out more current in less time, but you won't get the full amp hour capacity rating. So you'll end up with a deeper discharge and theoretically more cycling for the same distance covered.

For the belt I think I used a 21mm belt, I'll have to check.


----------



## tropes (Jul 24, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> You want to bring this thread back on topic now?  Seems we went off the rails a while ago. If a mod want's to peel off the battery stuff into another thread that might be a good idea.
> 
> As for the C rate question, I'm not sure exactly what you are asking but the more current you pull from a battery the faster it will discharge, so they actually put out more current in less time, but you won't get the full amp hour capacity rating. So you'll end up with a deeper discharge and theoretically more cycling for the same distance covered.
> 
> For the belt I think I used a 21mm belt, I'll have to check.


 Thanks. I did start a new thread regarding the belt. As for the C rate I'll leave that rest for now.
tropes


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

AC Propulson http://www.acpropulsion.com/ syst pk 200kw 50kg 
ADC - advanced DC, adcmotors.com 
Advanced DC http://www.adcmotors.com/ 
Agni http://www.agnimotors.com/ cont 9kw pk 5s 30kw 11kg 
Baldor http://www.baldor.com/ 
Calmotors http://www.calmotors.com/products.php GP300WC 211kw 65kg 
Currentevtech http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Systems-c26/ netgain, big BLDCs 27+kw, 120kw/45kg; ac09-50curtis; pancakes 
D&D http://www.ddmotorsystems.com/ 
Emrax Enstroj http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-produ...ax-motors.html Emrax 60kw12kg 
Enertrac http://www.enertrac.net/product.php#b 30 kw, 18kg 
Enertrac http://www.ev-propulsion.com/motorcycle-hub-motors.html 
Eolve electrics http://evolveelectrics.com/index.html netgain, ADC, hpevs 
Etec - Mars 
EVO-electric http://www.evo-electric.com/ AFM-240 335kw 80kg 
Getrag http://www.getrag.com/en/1090 
Goldenmotor http://www.goldenmotor.com/ pancakes 10kw pk 20kw 17kg 
Heinzmann http://www.heinzmann.de/en/electric-drives 
HPEVS http://hpevs.com/drive-systems ac-9 ac-50 
Kelly.motors http://kellycontroller.com/motors-c-21.html: Brushless Hub Motors, Brushless Disc Motors, Brushed Motors 
Kostov http://www.kostov-motors.com/ k6-13 
Lynch lemco http://www.lemcoltd.com/ lem200 pk 36kw 
Lynch specs http://www.lmcltd.net/uploads/files/data sheet for LMC Motors.pdf 
Mars, Etec http://www.motenergy.com/ bldc pancakes, dc, ME1002 10'' cont 26kw pk 63kw 92kg 
Netgain (WarP) http://www.go-ev.com/ warp7-13 
Perm http://www.perm-motor.de/ pancakes pms151 pk 30kw 30kg dc-pmg132 cont 7kw 11kg
Remy http://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH410_r3_Sept_2010.pdf 275kw 91kg 
Siemens http://www.sea.siemens.com/us/products/electric-motors/Pages/Electric-Motors.aspx 
UQM http://www.uqm.com/ PP200- 200kw 95kg 
warp - netgain, go-ev.com 
Yasa http://yasamotors.com/technology/products/yasa-750 YASA-750 100kw 35kg 
Yuneec http://yuneeccouk.site.securepod.com/PowerMotor.html bldc10-60kw, 60kw 30kg 
Zytek http://www.zytekautomotive.co.uk/Products/ElectricEngines.aspx 50-70kw syst. BLDC KERS 55kw 8.5kg 6.4 kw/kg
--------------
attach- zip open office spreadheet (.ods); table can be edited, sorted A-Z etc


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

added Brusa, Metricmind, specs, etc. more details - zip


AC Propulson http://www.acpropulsion.com/ syst pk 200kw 50kg 
ADC - advanced DC, adcmotors.com 
Advanced DC http://www.adcmotors.com/ 
Agni http://www.agnimotors.com/ cont 9kw pk 5s 30kw 11kg 
Baldor http://www.baldor.com/ 
Brusa http://www.brusa.biz/index.php?id=128&L=1 hsm,asm - ac400v 88kw 53kg 
Calmotors http://www.calmotors.com/products.php GP300WC 211kw 65kg 
currentevtech http://currentevtech.com/Drive-Systems-c26/ netgain, big BLDCs 27+kw, 120kw/45kg; ac09-50curtis; pancakes 
D&D http://www.ddmotorsystems.com/ 
Emrax Enstroj http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-produ...ax-motors.html Emrax 60kw12kg 
Enertrac http://www.enertrac.net/product.php#b 30 kw, 18kg 
Enertrac http://www.ev-propulsion.com/motorcycle-hub-motors.html 
Eolve electrics http://evolveelectrics.com/index.html netgain, ADC, hpevs 
etec - mars 
EVO-electric http://www.evo-electric.com/ AFM-240 pk 335kw 80kg 
Getrag http://www.getrag.com/en/1090 
Goldenmotor http://www.goldenmotor.com/ pancakes 10kw pk 20kw 17kg 
Heinzmann http://www.heinzmann.de/en/electric-drives 
HPEVS http://hpevs.com/drive-systems ac-9 ac-50 
Kelly.motors http://kellycontroller.com/motors-c-21.html: Brushless Hub Motors, Brushless Disc Motors, Brushed Motors 
Kostov http://www.kostov-motors.com/ k6-13 
Lynch lemco http://www.lemcoltd.com/ lem200 pk 36kw 
Lynch specs http://www.lmcltd.net/uploads/files/data sheet for LMC Motors.pdf 
Mars etec http://www.motenergy.com/ bldc pancakes, dc, ME1002 10'' cont 26kw pk 63kw 92kg 
metricmind http://www.metricmind.com/category/ev-ac-drive-systems/ev-motors/ MES, Brusa, Siemens 
Netgain (WarP) http://www.go-ev.com/ warps7-13 
Perm http://www.perm-motor.de/ pancakes pms151 pk 30kw 30kg dc-pmg132 cont 7kw 11kg 
Remy http://www.remyinc.com/docs/HVH410_r3_Sept_2010.pdf 275kw 91kg 
Siemens metricmind ac 520-900v 150kw 90kg 
Siemens http://www.sea.siemens.com/us/products/electric-motors/Pages/Electric-Motors.aspx 
UQM http://www.uqm.com/ PP200- 200kw 95kg 
warp - netgain, go-ev.com 
Yasa http://yasamotors.com/technology/products/yasa-750 YASA-750 100kw 35kg 
yuneec http://yuneeccouk.site.securepod.com/PowerMotor.html bldc10-60kw, 60kw/30kg 
Zytek http://www.zytekautomotive.co.uk/Products/ElectricEngines.aspx 50-70kw syst. BLDC KERS 55kw 8.5kg 6.4 kw/kg


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

*Help clean up this thread...*

It is a very useful thread except for all the off-topic hijacking and clutter. 

Hey Spence and JRP3, and et al., how about going thru here to delete all your hi-jacking-off-topic posts and help clean up this thread?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Help clean up this thread...*



kennybobby said:


> It is a very useful thread except for all the off-topic hijacking and clutter.
> 
> Hey Spence and JRP3, and et al., how about going thru here to delete all your hi-jacking-off-topic posts and help clean up this thread?


Perhaps a better idea is to put these lists in the Wiki. 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2198 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=61212#post61212 

Unfortunately, I don't think the wiki is maintained well or utilized much. You will notice I did attempt to keep this thread on topic. But regardless, unless it is made a sticky, it is likely to become lost or hidden amongst a thousand other motor threads.


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

well, the tables are a bit of a pain - I worked my way around that with the OpenOffice filters
the Wiki over at ES is growing: http://endless-sphere.com/w
Maybe make a focused effort?


----------

